# Drywall on interior concrete basement wall



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Concrete perpetually gives off moisture as it never really stops curing (releasing moisture). 

As for a thin finish, try parging. it's a skim coat on the wall that looks like and is very similar to stucco. You don't need to waterproof the interior wall.

As far as the stud walls. Be careful not to create places for mold growth. Allow the wall system to breath so that any moisture can dry accordingly. What may be a dry basement today may not be tomorrow. Better to be prepared for the moisture than panicking after mold has set in.


----------

